# St George island reds



## Fourfingers (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got back sat after a week on the island. We Had good luck with reds but specks where a little thin on slot size fish. Caught white trout on bridge in afternoons[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice reds!


----------



## Prouty1343 (Jul 5, 2017)

Very nice.  I'm going to St George in a few weeks.  Any tips on where to start looking? Havent done much saltwater fishing.  I won't be to terrible far from Sikes Cut.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 7, 2017)

Look like some tasty slotters.  Can you share the techniques that worked for you?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 8, 2017)

Caught reds throwing white gulp shrimp on jig heads along sand flats along grass lines close to the rd along hwy 98 from east point to down past the high school we was wade fishing throwing back towards the rd. Moved out deeper to fish for trout. Trout came from popping cork to bouncing a jig off the grass. Two best where 28-3/4 and 27-1/2. The rest where any where from 18 to 24 inches. Caught probably 30 reds in for days fishing 6:30 to 11:00


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2017)

Fourfingers said:


> Caught reds throwing white gulp shrimp on jig heads along sand flats along grass lines close to the rd along hwy 98 from east point to down past the high school we was wade fishing throwing back towards the rd. Moved out deeper to fish for trout. Trout came from popping cork to bouncing a jig off the grass. Two best where 28-3/4 and 27-1/2. The rest where any where from 18 to 24 inches. Caught probably 30 reds in for days fishing 6:30 to 11:00



Nicely done...y'all got into some nice quality fish!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## teethdoc (Jul 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------

